# Fast food, becoming a ripoff ?



## gbb (13 Dec 2020)

Into town early yesterday, to hopefully miss the crowds, fancied a snack mid morning, popped into MacDonalds for a sausage bacon and egg McMuffin and a couple of hash browns.
Tea later that day cooked a 12oz sirloin (cut in half, enough for both of us), 2 packs of stir fry, some egg noodles and a couple packs of stir fry sauce.

McDonalds cost for a snack, £9.95 iirc.
Steak and stir fry, a proper enjoyable meal, circa £8.25.

Dont get me wrong, I like a McDonald once in a while, but the prices seem to be getting silly.
My wife reckons I'm getting tight.


----------



## winjim (13 Dec 2020)

How many people did it take to cook your steak and how long? Who washed up? How much gas, electricity and water did you use? How much is your rent? Who cleans your toilet? etc etc...


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (13 Dec 2020)

I remember when you could get fish and chips for 90p...


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

winjim said:


> How many people did it take to cook your steak and how long? Who washed up? How much gas, electricity and water did you use? How much is your rent? Who cleans your toilet? etc etc...



Beat me to it, people often forget the cost of doing business.


----------



## winjim (13 Dec 2020)

Does anyone know if you pay VAT on takeaway food these days? I remember when fast food places had two different price lists.


----------



## gbb (13 Dec 2020)

winjim said:


> How many people did it take to cook your steak and how long? Who washed up? How much gas, electricity and water did you use? How much is your rent? Who cleans your toilet? etc etc...


Oh I get that, the operating costs etc etc, but at the end of the day, its low quality food as a whole. Nothing wrong with that in itself, as said, I enjoy it once in a while, but have they started to milk us all ?
Ultimately, nearly a tenner for two snacks of moderately low quality food seems too much. They dont see that much of me anyway, they'll see less in future. Better value food out there.
(Deep down, I dont think about myself as tight, but I do weigh up what I'm getting for my money)


----------



## midlife (13 Dec 2020)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/caterin... drink,some beverages including bottled water).

Paragraph 4 not as simple as I would have thought lol


----------



## winjim (13 Dec 2020)

midlife said:


> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/catering-takeaway-food-and-vat-notice-7091#:~:text=4.1 Liability of takeaway food and drink&text=Cold takeaway food and drink,some beverages including bottled water).
> 
> Paragraph 4 not as simple as I would have thought lol


Oh God it's like the scotch egg thing.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Dec 2020)

Fast food always has been expensive, if you want better value cook it at home.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Dec 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Fast food always has been expensive, if you want better value cook it at home.


Exactly.
I'm wondering how old gbb is.
And whether they've dropped the legal age of marriage.


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Dec 2020)

midlife said:


> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/catering-takeaway-food-and-vat-notice-7091#:~:text=4.1 Liability of takeaway food and drink&text=Cold takeaway food and drink,some beverages including bottled water).
> 
> Paragraph 4 not as simple as I would have thought lol



Broad rules of thumb;
-Served in a restaurant or kept hot 20% VAT
-Warmed and allowed to cool zero rate VAT
-Classed as a luxury item 20% VAT. 

Many a court case to determine definitions, some major ones such as;
-JaffaCakes
-Pastie tax
-Protein flapjacks
-Subway sandwiches.
-


----------



## winjim (13 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Broad rules of thumb;
> -Served in a restaurant or kept hot 20% VAT
> -Warmed and allowed to cool zero rate VAT
> -Classed as a luxury item 20% VAT.
> ...


I have a very very strong suspicion that the 'luxury' classification is nonsense.


----------



## itboffin (13 Dec 2020)

McD's and cycling are not good bed fellows there is nothing they sell that is good for a healthy lifestyle, maybe bottled water but even then i'd be suspect


----------



## Chromatic (13 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Tea later that day cooked a *12oz sirloin (cut in half, enough for both of us), 2 packs of stir fry, some egg noodles and a couple packs of stir fry sauce.*
> 
> McDonalds cost for a snack, £9.95 iirc.
> Steak and stir fry, a proper enjoyable meal, circa £8.25.



I'm surprised you can get all that for £8.25.


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Dec 2020)

winjim said:


> I have a very very strong suspicion that the 'luxury' classification is nonsense.


Not so much nonsense more very historical and out of date. If I remember rightly it came into force in 1994 as part of the VAT Act.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> McD's and cycling are not good bed fellows there is nothing they sell that is good for a healthy lifestyle, maybe bottled water but even then i'd be suspect



McFlurries and milkshakes good on long rides.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

Chromatic said:


> I'm surprised you can get all that for £8.25.


@Reynard would have got that lot for £2.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> McFlurries and milkshakes good on long rides.


Not as good a a Pork Pie though.


----------



## gbb (13 Dec 2020)

Chromatic said:


> I'm surprised you can get all that for £8.25.


Iceland are doing a 12oz Big Daddy sirloin steak for £5.
The rest is a relatively small amount, £2 for 2 stir fry packs, £1 for the sauce, pennies for the egg noodles.
Fine value for good food.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Iceland are doing a 12oz Big Daddy sirloin steak for £5.


So that's what happened to him,


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

I fail to understand why intelligent people still have fast food, knowing all the crap that goes into it.


----------



## Eziemnaik (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I fail to understand why intelligent people still have fast food, knowing all the crap that goes into it.


Because fast foods in different parts of the world are:
Pad thai
Sushi
Croquettes
Pizza
Laksa
Pho
Tacos
Fish and chips
Empanadas
Etc etc
All of these are delicious and intelligent people enjoy them


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Dec 2020)

Haven't had to go into a Mcdonalds for about 25 years ever since the children were small and they were scathing about how useless Happy Meal toys were...


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Because fast foods in different parts of the world are:
> Pad thai
> Sushi
> Croquettes
> ...


What about Kebabs, not the 'Dodgy Donner' excuses but a nice skewer or 2 of Lamb/Chicken


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Because fast foods in different parts of the world are:
> Pad thai
> Sushi
> Croquettes
> ...


I was referring to Mac Donald, KFC and such likes.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I was referring to Mac Donald, KFC and such likes.


----------



## PK99 (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I was referring to Mac Donald, KFC and such likes.



Exactly. There is a big difference between streetfood around the world and commercial fast food.


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2020)

The last time I had a 'meal' in McD's was when I was at school (circa 28 + years ago, that makes me feel old) Happy Meals were £1.99. I just googled them and they are now £2.79. A d@mmed lies and percentage increase of 29% 

I know I've been in once at least since one boxing day club run and that was the only coffee shop open.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2020)

A bacon roll is one of the finest foods known to man (if you don't fubar it with brown sauce). Seek out the mobile shacks parked near builders merchants. They are the experts.


----------



## snorri (13 Dec 2020)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I remember when you could get fish and chips for 90p...


I've avoided takeaways since the currency went decimal


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> McD's and cycling are not good bed fellows there is nothing they sell that is good for a healthy lifestyle, maybe bottled water but even then i'd be suspect


I respectfully disagree. There’s no reason at all why the occasional McD should harm anyone with a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Not as good a a Pork Pie though.


Now you’re talking!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I fail to understand why intelligent people still have fast food, knowing all the crap that goes into it.


Well as I am degree level educated (Biochemistry) and with 30 years in the food industry I know pretty much what goes into quite a lot of it.

And yes I still eat it. And yes I get pissed at people constantly calling it crap from a position of little knowledge.
Is it perfect? No, but nothing is, but if knew the truth you’d be amazed how good it really is.....


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Exactly. There is a big difference between streetfood around the world and commercial fast food.


Agreed. And street food doesn't always mean fast food.


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well as I am degree level educated (Biochemistry) and with 30 years in the food industry I know pretty much what goes into quite a lot of it.
> 
> And yes I still eat it. And yes I get pissed at people constantly calling it crap from a position of little knowledge.
> Is it perfect? No, but nothing is, but if you walked in my shoes you’d be amazed how good it really is.


With all respect, I beg to differ.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> With all respect, I beg to differ.


As you wish....I’ve no argument to ignorance.


----------



## irw (13 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A bacon roll is one of the finest foods known to man (if you don't fubar it with brown sauce). Seek out the mobile shacks parked near builders merchants. They are the experts.



+1. I've been known to drive to the Screwfix that's slightly further away than the closest one in order to patronise the van that's parked on their forecourt if I've not had any lunch and I'm well stuck into a job- the chap does a lovely bacon and egg barm!


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> @Reynard would have got that lot for £2.



You're not far off...

Well, I got half a kilo of rump steak for £2.19 last night, plus mushrooms at 25p a punnet, beef tomatoes at 16p each and bags of new potatoes at 35p each.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well as I am degree level educated (Biochemistry) and with 30 years in the food industry I know pretty much what goes into quite a lot of it.
> 
> And yes I still eat it. And yes I get pissed at people constantly calling it crap from a position of little knowledge.
> Is it perfect? No, but nothing is, but if knew the truth you’d be amazed how good it really is.....



Oh come, I know we would all defend a good employer (and they are that) but your oft repeated protests on McDonald's being "real food" are transparent shilling. 

It's crap, sugary, syrupy sweet crap at that, and highly calorific junk food. Yes I know it's real beef, real coffee beans, real potatoes... (but it's a sad company who needs to assure people that its beef comes from cows and its chips come from potatoes). Tellingly It's also real sugar, from sugar cane, and real fat, from animals, and lots of it, in both cases. 

A *medium* big mac meal is over half the calorie intake of what a human needs in a day, and people have that for lunch, not their main meal. Go large and you're at the threshold of that being all you're allowed, (unless you like wearing size 22 dresses as a matter of course). 

Yes, you eat it occasionally and yes, it won't kill you occasionally, but the constant queue of people at every "I can't even be arsed to get out of my McCar" McDrive is testament to the fact that for many it's far from occasional. It's a long term habit. 

Its terrible, sugary, highly calorific crap which is helping lazy Brits become ever more obese and lazy, and shame on you for defending it.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2020)

irw said:


> +1. I've been known to drive to the Screwfix that's slightly further away than the closest one in order to patronise the van that's parked on their forecourt if I've not had any lunch and I'm well stuck into a job- the chap does a lovely bacon and egg barm!


You can usually find good one's near Wickes branches too.


----------



## irw (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> You can usually find good one's near Wickes branches too.



I've just checked...this guy is so reliably there, he's actually made it onto 5 of the last 6 years worth of Streetview images...!
https://goo.gl/maps/HqS6PmPXJVEujaxY8


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh come, I know we would all defend a good employer (and they are that) but your oft repeated protests on McDonald's being "real food" are transparent shilling.
> 
> It's crap, sugary, syrupy sweet crap at that, and highly calorific junk food. Yes I know it's real beef, real coffee beans, real potatoes... (but it's a sad company who needs to assure people that its beef comes from cows and its chips come from potatoes). Tellingly It's also real sugar, from sugar cane, and real fat, from animals, and lots of it, in both cases.
> 
> ...


The number of folk that don't know that chips are made from potatoes, or that beef comes from cows is staggering.

You can extrude "French fries" from pulped potatoes, often with other "ingredients" added.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well as I am degree level educated (Biochemistry) and with 30 years in the food industry I know pretty much what goes into quite a lot of it.
> 
> And yes I still eat it. And yes I get pissed at people constantly calling it crap from a position of little knowledge.
> Is it perfect? No, but nothing is, but if knew the truth you’d be amazed how good it really is.....


It's sh it e.


----------



## MntnMan62 (14 Dec 2020)

The only fast food I ever get, and it is quite rare, is a two cheeseburger meal at McDonalds. Two cheeseburgers, small fries and a bottled water. I may get it when I'm out and about and too lazy or hungry to wait until I get home to make myself a sandwich. I think the above costs me all of $6.39. A pretty good deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2020)

irw said:


> I've just checked...this guy is so reliably there, he's actually made it onto 5 of the last 6 years worth of Streetview images...!
> https://goo.gl/maps/HqS6PmPXJVEujaxY8


Maximum respect!


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Dec 2020)

Hmm, for £9.95 at a normal McDonald's in the UK, you could get:

1 Sausage + Egg McMuffin
1 Bacon + Egg McMuffin
4 hash browns
2 Coffees
1 Ice cream cone (well, there was 79p left in the budget!)

How hungry were you, @gbb ?


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Agreed. And street food doesn't always mean fast food.



Or good food.


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> Hmm, for £9.95 at a normal McDonald's in the UK, you could get:
> 
> 1 Sausage + Egg McMuffin
> 1 Bacon + Egg McMuffin
> ...


I'm beginning to wonder if we were mis charged ?


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2020)

Maybe another way to look at things is are business overheads a rip off. I know in the car body repair industry the larger groups were only making half of one percent of turnover for a good few years. Basically, turnover £1,000 to make a fiver a good reason why do many have gone skint I guess.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> McD's and cycling are not good bed fellows there is nothing they sell that is good for a healthy lifestyle, maybe bottled water but even then i'd be suspect


But its good for washing, getting warm, loads of coffee, charging electrical kit and toilets. If you are touring or ultra racing there is also that satisfying feeling of familiararity and normality, regardless of where you are in the world.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2020)

Just looked at rentals in Lincoln, a shop that is nowhere near large enought for a MacD is £147,000pa rent, that is before rateswhich I guess will be above £30,000 at the moment it is an Ann Summer shop. No wonder the high street is failing.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Iceland are doing a 12oz Big Daddy sirloin steak for £5.
> The rest is a relatively small amount, £2 for 2 stir fry packs, £1 for the sauce, pennies for the egg noodles.
> Fine value for good food.


What life did that animal have before it became a £5 big daddy sirloin I wonder?


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> McD's and cycling are not good bed fellows there is nothing they sell that is good for a healthy lifestyle, maybe bottled water but even then i'd be suspect


yep - the fondness of some cyclists for them puzzles me. I don't think one of their rubbery bunned burgers would power me over many miles. Am even more amazed in the current hell at seeing folks standing in long queues to get into one. So they are not even fastfood.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> McFlurries and milkshakes good on long rides.


I'd rather go in a spoons - have got me through some long rides - longest about 16 hours I think. Nice memories of a couple of strong porters and a reduced price mixed grill in a Bury one before pressing on for more hills.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2020)

I expect a McDonald’s burger is of far higher quality meat than the ingredients comprising a cheap breakfast at Wetherspoons


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Iceland are doing a 12oz Big Daddy sirloin steak for £5.
> The rest is a relatively small amount, £2 for 2 stir fry packs, £1 for the sauce, pennies for the egg noodles.
> Fine value for good food.


seems to me you are still into instant kit food.
Stir Fry packs?
What's wrong with slicing a few vegetables?
Stock up, keep them in a cold fridge.
I get lots of my veg in south london street markets - if it's going into stir fries it doesn't need to look perfect.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> I expect a McDonald’s burger is of far higher quality meat than the ingredients comprising a cheap breakfast at Wetherspoons


based on what evidence?
Exactly?
I also fail to see why anyone would go sit in a plastic macdonalds for a bouncy burger in an atmosphere that is calculated to get you out as soon as possible if you have a nearby alternative where you can have a burger with a nice pint. (And another if so inclined). And you are trusted with real plates and cutlery.
The mixed grill by the way was excellent.
I acknowledge that if you eat one of those rather than one of maccyDs squishy things you do need teeth - preferably your own.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well as I am degree level educated (Biochemistry) and with 30 years in the food industry I know pretty much what goes into quite a lot of it.
> 
> And yes I still eat it. And yes I get pissed at people constantly calling it crap from a position of little knowledge.
> Is it perfect? No, but nothing is, but if knew the truth you’d be amazed how good it really is.....


Can you pass on the secret of their unique variation on the concept of bread?


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Or good food.


No, you are absolutely right
However, there is a 100% indicator which will tell you if it is good
If you a queue in front of the place it will be good
Good fast food often is slow - I mean may take 30 seconds or a minute to serve (pho, laksa, taco) but a prep will take often hours - cant make a decent stock or roast a pig in less than 5h.
Skilled wok operator can make you a world class, Michelin stared meal in less than 2 minutes (I doubt there is a McD that can beat that) so fast food can be FAST and can be a good food.
Here is a photo of a fast food place with top food (incidentally, a victim of its own success)





I agree with Fab foodie - McD will not kill you, it is a tasty thing from time to time (many top chefs love their favourite chains - people whose livelihoods depend on taste), nor it will make you fat - calories in, calories out.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> What life did that animal have before it became a £5 big daddy sirloin I wonder?


same sort of life as the vast majority of cattle destined to end up on a plate I'd imagine.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> But its good for washing, getting warm, loads of coffee, charging electrical kit and toilets. If you are touring or ultra racing there is also that satisfying feeling of familiararity and normality, regardless of where you are in the world.


you forgot shooting up drugs.
(judging by the lighting in the one by Westminster Cathedral and a few other ones)

The familiarity I can kind of understand but that plus faded after an inter-rail trip in my teens - yes we sought out macdonalds in strange cities as you could just point at pictures/speak the international MacD language to get what you needed - and we were on a very very restricted daily budget. But I think it was that trip which taught me that they were poor value - they don't fill you up or fuel you much in any real way. Better to take your chances with the Naples streetfood/pizza slices etc.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2020)

Most of the foodstuff at McDonald's is 'RSPCA Farm Assured'.

Probably better than the cheaper stuff in supermarkets who, for example, still offer caged hen eggs.

https://www.rspcaassured.org.uk/whe... only uses free-range,use of the entire range.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Can you pass on the secret of their unique variation on the concept of bread?


I hardly think that's unique, check-out burger buns from most places...


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I hardly think that's unique, check-out burger buns from most places...


well it's he rubberiest stuff I've ever pushed in me - only stuff that I've had that comes close is the cheapest worst things I sometimes buy deep-discount yellow stickered from the supermarket to freeze for toast. No fibre/body at all.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2020)

Another plus for McDonalds is their full compliance with Covid regulations.

I've been to two branches in the last couple of months.

Both were properly enforcing an 'only two customers inside at a time' rule, and there was a pleasant and helpful staff member to greet me and tell me what was expected.

If only some other hospitality businesses took their responsibilities so seriously, instead of spending their time squawking for government hand outs.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> you forgot shooting up drugs.
> (judging by the lighting in the one by Westminster Cathedral and a few other ones)
> 
> The familiarity I can kind of understand but that plus faded after an inter-rail trip in my teens - yes we sought out macdonalds in strange cities as you could just point at pictures/speak the international MacD language to get what you needed - and we were on a very very restricted daily budget. But I think it was that trip which taught me that they were poor value - they don't fill you up or fuel you much in any real way. Better to take your chances with the Naples streetfood/pizza slices etc.


I agree with the quality. But its just the ease I find appealing occasionally. When Im at home and not touring, its burger king every time. I dont use Mcds in Denmark.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Oh come, I know we would all defend a good employer (and they are that) but your oft repeated protests on McDonald's being "real food" are transparent shilling.
> 
> It's crap, sugary, syrupy sweet crap at that, and highly calorific junk food. Yes I know it's real beef, real coffee beans, real potatoes... (but it's a sad company who needs to assure people that its beef comes from cows and its chips come from potatoes). Tellingly It's also real sugar, from sugar cane, and real fat, from animals, and lots of it, in both cases.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to pursuade you different, but to come back on a few points.

I am not employed (nor ever have been) by McDonalds or similar.
Yes a McMeal is a meal and interestingly there are calorie constraints on their meals, you may not like where the bar is set, but that's the case.
The Nutritional values of all its products are available in-store and online.

A quarter pound of beefburger in bread for lunch is never going to be a great start wherever you buy it from. The beef is very good quality. I find it funny that people denigrate McD but are happy to by god knows what from greasy Joe's van around the corner - Or most take-aways with food of unknown provenance. 
The Fries are just that, potatoes fried in vegetable oil, just like people may do at home. And from my experience far less oily than certain frozen fries that are oven baked. Nothing special there, fries are unhealthy whether from Harbour View chippy, McD or home.
If you buy a full fat coke, shake or Ice-cream no shoot-sherlock, they are full of sugar and fat, that's what these things are wherever you buy them from. Coke is a crappy fizzy drink that some people like, it's not my choice (I'd ban them) but hey it's not my world.

I am happy to defend the Mc products that I have experience of because from what I have seen they are made from consistent good quality materials from long-term sourcing partners, the traceability is second to none. The standards of hygiene, manufacture, quality control and food safety are world-class.
Is it perfect? No, but it's far, far better than given credit.


The rest of your post however is not about the Mcfood or its quality, but about people's dietary choices and that is primarily a very complex socio-economic issue that urgently needs to be tackled. To blame McD and it's ilk is a simple knee-jerk by those that do not have a grasp of the problem.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yep - the fondness of some cyclists for them puzzles me. I don't think one of their rubbery bunned burgers would power me over many miles. Am even more amazed in the current hell at seeing folks standing in long queues to get into one. So they are not even fastfood.


Well as stated upthread, they are quite high in calories and protein so should keep you powered for a while


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Iceland are doing a 12oz Big Daddy sirloin steak for £5.
> The rest is a relatively small amount, £2 for 2 stir fry packs, £1 for the sauce, pennies for the egg noodles.
> Fine value for good food.


i though you said fine meal and then you said steak from iceland.........think i would stick with the mcdonalds


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I agree with the quality. But its just the ease I find appealing occasionally. When Im at home and not touring, its burger king every time. I dont use Mcds in Denmark.


I prefer a Whopper to a Big Mac, but McNuggets to BKs past offerings. Danish McNuggets are actually made in Denmark :-)


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I prefer a Whopper to a Big Mac



Same here, and Burger King fries are nicer.

However, the handful of Burger Kings I've visited have been a bit grubby and tatty around the edges.


----------



## si_c (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A bacon roll is one of the finest foods known to man (if you don't fubar it with brown sauce). Seek out the mobile shacks parked near builders merchants. They are the experts.



Sir, I beg to differ! A bacon roll cries out for brown sauce!
Edit: Builders merchants are amateurs to be honest - in my experience the best food shacks are found near transportation hubs where lorry drivers pass with frequency.

That being said McDonalds has high calorie counts in it's burgers as it's three main ingredients are bread, meat and cheese. Not exactly low calorie food items. 200kcals of the big mac are probably from the bread alone.

It's also probably surprising to most people but McDonalds (and by implication KFC and BK) serve very fresh food - despite what you might think. I doubt many preservatives or artificial additives are used at all these days - they weren't 20 years ago when I worked for them and consumer expectations have changed since then too. They have relied on a just in time delivery system for decades - stores order just enough to last them til the next delivery. Bread is baked and is delivered fresh to the stores from regional bakeries and most of the products are fresh - the only preserved items used with frequency are the sauces such as the Ketchup.

People oft quote those pictures of burgers that never go stale but fail to contextualise - how were they preserved? Sealed glass jars? That and they are often not particularly recent and nearly always from the US where food standards are very different. In the UK and Europe they have had to abide by the same food standards as everyone else.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd rather go in a spoons - have got me through some long rides - longest about 16 hours I think. Nice memories of a couple of strong porters and a reduced price mixed grill in a Bury one before pressing on for more hills.



McDs are 24 hr (in normal times). It transformed audaxes, such as 400km Easter Arrows that go through the night. The routes would be designed to stop at McDs in the middle of the night. Quite a change to sitting outside on bags of charcoal at a 24hr garage somewhere as the rain comes down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Not as good a a Pork Pie though.



A McPie? My desire for pork pies varies. Sometimes I’m all over them. Other times I want something else.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Into town early yesterday, to hopefully miss the crowds, fancied a snack mid morning, popped into MacDonalds for a sausage bacon and egg McMuffin and a couple of hash browns.
> Tea later that day cooked a 12oz sirloin (cut in half, enough for both of us), 2 packs of stir fry, some egg noodles and a couple packs of stir fry sauce.
> 
> McDonalds cost for a snack, £9.95 iirc.
> ...


And the value of your time and labour to do all that? Add that in, and its a far more expensive proposition than a Mickey D's box of slop.

Take out the cost of McDonalds preparing cooking and putting it in a sick bag and youre left with the cost of raw materials, which is less than 50p for a typical 'meal'. For for what they do to present you with hot, ready to eat 'food" for the price they do is still far better value than you doing it yourself. Not necessarily cheaper because of it, but definitely better value.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> A McPie? My desire for pork pies varies. Sometimes I’m all over them. Other times I want something else.


Nah nothing beats a big chunk of a 2lb Walkers Pork Pie. Leicestershire's finest


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2020)

si_c said:


> Sir, I beg to differ! A bacon roll cries out for brown sauce!
> Edit: Builders merchants are amateurs to be honest - in my experience the best food shacks are found near transportation hubs where lorry drivers pass with frequency.


Without wishing to denigrate the Yorkie-Munchers, I would suggest that builders are altogether superior physical specimens due to their ceaseless and noble labouring. As a result, they require a regular input of excellent nourishment and have developed a knowledge of superior cuisine.

Smothering bacon rolls in brown sauce is still unforgiveable.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I agree with the quality. But its just the ease I find appealing occasionally. When Im at home and not touring, its burger king every time. I dont use Mcds in Denmark.


yep I'm partial to the very occasional Burger King Whopper if out and about in London and needing something - preferable to MacD for me - which I almost always regret.
By the by, for our OP and others - last time I used it (pre virus) if you installed the Burger King app you could get a Whopper for £2 on a particular day every week - Tuesday, Wednesday?
MacD had some similar app but as I say I usually regretted.
Cheap discounted MacDs were always readily available in London at least with vouchers on the back of Oyster pass reload receipts or vouchers in free papers - Metro.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah nothing beats a big chunk of a 2lb Walkers Pork Pie. Leicestershire's finest
> 
> View attachment 563309


For a balanced meal you put one in each pannier I assume?


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well as stated upthread, they are quite high in calories and protein so should keep you powered for a while


still wondering why i feel so unsatisfied after eating one/like I've just eaten a rubbery balloon.
I always feel like another proper meal.


----------



## gavroche (14 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> As you wish....I’ve no argument to ignorance.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I remember when you could get fish and chips for 90p...


You was robbed.
When I were a lad (1950s) a portion of fish and chips cost the equivalent of just over 5p ....... that was 10d in English.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> For a balanced meal you put one in each pannier I assume?


Or in the Saddlebag


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah nothing beats a big chunk of a 2lb Walkers Pork Pie. Leicestershire's finest
> 
> View attachment 563309



Please... will you stop talking about Pork Pies... I am very. tempted......


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Smothering bacon rolls in brown sauce is still unforgiveable.


Quite....


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Another plus for McDonalds is their full compliance with Covid regulations.
> 
> I've been to two branches in the last couple of months.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with that much. The rare occasions I go in, the social distancing has been very well arranged and policed (one gent at a table nearby did something ..I don't know what, I wasnt paying much attention, but the staff member respectfully told him if he didn't comply with the rules, hed have to leave.


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> i though you said fine meal and then you said steak from iceland.........think i would stick with the mcdonalds


You didn't eat it ...I've had worse steaks, much worse, in restaurants. It was as good as a steak needs to be...for £5


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2020)

Not sure if I wrote up post somewhere, I've come to the conclusion we were over charged. Looked at the pricing and theres no way we should have paid nearly a tenner for what we had. That's the price you pay for not being a regular I suppose, I have no idea how much anything actually is in there.
So the whole post may be pointless in the end...unless we call it rip off fast food.....because we were overcharged.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Not sure if I wrote up post somewhere, I've come to the conclusion we were over charged. Looked at the pricing and theres no way we should have paid nearly a tenner for what we had. That's the price you pay for not being a regular I suppose, I have no idea how much anything actually is in there.
> So the whole post may be pointless in the end...unless we call it rip off fast food.....because we were overcharged.


What did you have???


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> What did you have???


Two sausage egg McMuffins and 4 hash browns. Too slow on the pickup at the time, made the order, was told the price, i thought eh in my head for a split second, then paid. Not a regular so I just thought it had got fookin expensive.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Please... will you stop talking about Pork Pies... I am very. tempted......


Lidl do a pretty good melton mowbray. I take one sometimes on short cyclecamping trips as a treat. Saves cooking


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> You didn't eat it ...I've had worse steaks, much worse, in restaurants. It was as good as a steak needs to be...for £5


The two worst steaks i have ever endured were in so called restaurants. One in nice, the other in pisa.


----------



## jowwy (14 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Two sausage egg McMuffins and 4 hash browns. Too slow on the pickup at the time, made the order, was told the price, i thought eh in my head for a split second, then paid. Not a regular so I just thought it had got fookin expensive.


defo A mistake there on the price


----------



## stephec (14 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> I expect a McDonald’s burger is of far higher quality meat than the ingredients comprising a cheap breakfast at Wetherspoons


I've never seen spoons food being produced, other than watching rump steaks being vacuum packed, but I have seen McDonald's burgers being made, the meat that went in the mincer looked very red with not a lot of fat on it. 

And the hash browns and fries are made at a factory that also produces them with a big brand name on them. 

I wonder how many of the ones who poo poo McDs have eaten what is basically the same chip or hash brown with another name on it?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (14 Dec 2020)

Wetherspoons food like the majority of pub food is produced in factories, not cooked in the pub. Its reheated in the microwave and brought out to you.
I've not been in Macdonald's since I was a teenager so I cant comment on their food personally, other than its noted to be very high in sugar, salt and fat etc. 
Fast food is generally known to be expensive as is eating out compared to cooking something yourself at home from the supermarket. Thats nothing new its always been like that.


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I was referring to Mac Donald, KFC and such likes.



Quite the worst is the French chain, O'Tacos. The French do love their fastfood though!


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Quite the worst is the French chain, O'Tacos. The French do love their fastfood though!


I do remember a truly awful French chain from my inter-railing days.
Probably doesn't exist any more.


----------



## byegad (15 Dec 2020)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I remember when you could get fish and chips for 90p...


90p! I remember when they were 9d, 10d for extra chips and scraps were free.

I remember taking my two boys with my wife to a local hotel for lunch. We had a substantial lunch, didn't stint on drinks of cola or coffees.
As we walked out, my eldest, who is always price conscious asked how much I'd paid. When I told him he said 'that was cheap, much less than mam paid last weekend at McD's and this was much nicer'. That was the best part of 30 years ago.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> .because we were overcharged.



McDonalds pricing is rather opaque, not least because it varies from outlet to outlet.

The 'mistake' you may have made is ordering piecemeal, rather than what McDonalds calls a meal.

What you had - a breakfast burger, a hash brown, and a drink - times two - is the equivalent of two breakfast meals.

They are usually around £4.30 each - the same items ordered individually would be more.

At the very least, what you had would have been best part of nine quid, so there's not a great deal in it.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (15 Dec 2020)

The worst for being a rip off is a delivered Pizza. You can pay over £20.00 for something that would cost less than a fiver in Asda.
If you are hungry and away from home, the cheapest options I think are Greggs or a bag of chips from a chip shop.


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> The worst for being a rip off is a delivered Pizza. You can pay over £20.00 for something that would cost less than a fiver in Asda.
> If you are hungry and away from home, the cheapest options I think are Greggs or a bag of chips from a chip shop.



Not a rip off there just happens to be a cheaper way of buying a Pizza.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Compared to home-cooked equivalents, fast food is more pricey, but that's what one pays for convenience. But what's really eyewatering are the prices for food at major sports / events venues.

Have done my share of cat shows and motor racing meetings, and generally, I will take a pack up. A sandwich and a tea is nearly £10 at the NEC...


----------



## Kingfisher101 (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Compared to home-cooked equivalents, fast food is more pricey, but that's what one pays for convenience. But what's really eyewatering are the prices for food at major sports / events venues.
> 
> Have done my share of cat shows and motor racing meetings, and generally, I will take a pack up. A sandwich and a tea is nearly £10 at the NEC...


 Football matches as well are supposed to be extortionate for food and drinks. I dont go myself but from what friends have said.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Football matches as well are supposed to be extortionate for food and drinks. I dont go myself but from what friends have said.



Well, my local non-league club is plenty cheap enough


----------



## John482 (16 Dec 2020)

Some of it definitely is. Here in the US they have a very popular chain called Burger King. I remember them from in the 90's. Their hamburgers were the best , you got a lot. I would get a burger and a milkshake. Now if you go into Burger King their burgers haven't got the taste anymore and their "milk shakes" have no dairy product in them. It's like someone put sugar in dry wall mud and mixed it up. Nasty, I wasn't comfortable even drinking the plastic goop. Never went back after that. There is one other chain that has those so called milk shakes called Jack in the Box, I don't got there anymore either. The real mystery is how they're getting away with selling this toxic slop to the public. How on earth did they not just go out of business the first time someone took a sip of that filth?


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Compared to home-cooked equivalents, fast food is more pricey, but that's what one pays for convenience. But what's really eyewatering are the prices for food at major sports / events venues.
> 
> Have done my share of cat shows and motor racing meetings, and generally, I will take a pack up. A sandwich and a tea is nearly £10 at the NEC...



We looked into running a food stall at events over 30 years ago, £300+++ per day to be allowed in. I know of guys in my trade paying over £125 a day to stand in supermarket car parks offering windscreen repair, some come home very empty pocket.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

Biggest rip of fast food is that it’s not fast. You have queue, order then wait!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> We looked into running a food stall at events over 30 years ago, £300+++ per day to be allowed in. I know of guys in my trade paying over £125 a day to stand in supermarket car parks offering windscreen repair, some come home very empty pocket.



That's true, I researched doing event catering a while ago and the fees to put a pitch at an event are enormous, I knew I'd have to sell a lot (at what would be high prices) to make a go of it. I can see why the price of a meal at an event is so high, it's not the caterer making excessive profits as I initially suspected.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A bacon roll is one of the finest foods known to man (if you don't fubar it with brown sauce). Seek out the mobile shacks parked near builders merchants. They are the experts.



get in the sea, brown sauce is a must, on egg, bacon or sausage.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> We looked into running a food stall at events over 30 years ago, £300+++ per day to be allowed in. I know of guys in my trade paying over £125 a day to stand in supermarket car parks offering windscreen repair, some come home very empty pocket.



That's just nuts!


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> get in the sea, brown sauce is a must, on egg, bacon or sausage.



Brown sauce = bleurgh.

What you *REALLY* need on a bacon sandwich is sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

What you really need is warm door stopper bread.


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Getting back to the price on car parks, just been chatting to one of my customers and he reminded me that you have to book and pay in advance and if it is raining on the day booked hard luck.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Not a rip off there just happens to be a cheaper way of buying a Pizza.



Exactly, buying delivered Pizza is not compulsory


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce = bleurgh.
> 
> What you *REALLY* need on a bacon sandwich is sweet chilli sauce.



Don’t disagree with the sweet chilli sauce !


----------



## midlife (16 Dec 2020)

Wasn’t there some infighting for the food pitches at Devils Bridge a while ago ? Prices there made my nose bleed....


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Don’t disagree with the sweet chilli sauce !



It's my go-to condiment of choice for a lot of things. BBQ sauce, mayonnaise, mustard and horseradish are much more specific.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I respectfully disagree. There’s no reason at all why the occasional McD should harm anyone with a healthy lifestyle.



I think that applies to everything in life, I only ever seem to eat it on a road trip when nothing else is available. It’s the sort of food that you instantly regret eating.


----------



## Brads (16 Dec 2020)

Burger King is actually pretty good but they have stopped their rebel burger which was my go to meat free burger.

Maccie D is good for a quick breakfast and coffee but nowt else.

Fish suppers ! they are great but you need a mortgage to pay for some of them nowadays.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

Brads said:


> Fish suppers ! they are great but you need a mortgage to pay for some of them nowadays.



Worth it though, you can't beat decent cod and chips, especially on holiday on the beach!


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> well it's he rubberiest stuff I've ever pushed in me - only stuff that I've had that comes close is the cheapest worst things I sometimes buy deep-discount yellow stickered from the supermarket to freeze for toast. No fibre/body at all.



You've left an open goal for anyone who wants to take a shot with your first sentence.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Smothering bacon rolls in brown sauce is still unforgiveable.





Fab Foodie said:


> Quite....



*Reported*


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> *Reported*


Whilst I far prefer brown sauce (it must be a minimum of HP quality) over that red USAnian import, decent bacon between pappy bread needs no further adornment....


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

si_c said:


> Sir, I beg to differ! A bacon roll cries out for brown sauce!



+1 My last ever meal would have to be a bacon sandwich made with lightly toasted cheap white bread and smothered with HP sauce. Bacon needs to be good quality though, Nice Organic smoked streaky usually hits the spot!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whilst I far prefer brown sauce (it must be a minimum of HP quality) over that red USAnian import, decent bacon between pappy bread needs no further adornment....


Errrr, excuse me. English mustard.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Errrr, excuse me. English mustard.



Not with bacon!!! 

Sausages, yes. Beef, yes. But bacon?

P.S. I prefer Polish mustard.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not with bacon!!!
> 
> Sausages, yes. Beef, yes. But bacon?
> 
> P.S. I prefer Polish mustard.


Without wishing to display some kind of appalling xenophobia, all mustard that isn't English is a pale excuse for the real thing. American mustard doesn't even get to the starting blocks!

Edit: mustard with pork is essential.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Without wishing to display some kind of appalling xenophobia, all mustard that isn't English is a pale excuse for the real thing. American mustard doesn't even get to the starting blocks!



Then I suggest you try Musztarda Sarepska or Rosijska - compared to Colemans, that *WILL* blow your head off 

American mustard is vinegary vileness.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Then I suggest you try Musztarda Sarepska or Rosijska - compared to Colemans, that *WILL* blow your head off
> 
> American mustard is vinegary vileness.


Good. At least we share some common ground. Here in west London there are lots of small Polish food shops. I will go hunting and report back with a scorched tongue.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Good. At least we share some common ground. Here in west London there are lots of small Polish food shops. I will go hunting and report back with a scorched tongue.



I prefer Musztarda Delikatesowa for sandwiches, which is quite mild. Lovely flavour, but not so much in the way of heat. There's also mustard with horseradish (Musztarda Chrzanowa), which is also very nice - just the ticket for cold roast beef sandwiches. 

But for cooking (dry rubs, sauces etc) you can't beat keeping a tin of Colemans mustard powder in the cupboard.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I prefer Musztarda Delikatesowa for sandwiches, which is quite mild. Lovely flavour, but not so much in the way of heat. There's also mustard with horseradish (Musztarda Chrzanowa), which is also very nice - just the ticket for cold roast beef sandwiches.
> 
> But for cooking (dry rubs, sauces etc) you can't beat keeping a tin of Colemans mustard powder in the cupboard.


Powdered Colemans is excellent when making cheese on toast.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Powdered Colemans is excellent when making cheese on toast.



Ah, now that's Worcestershire sauce territory... 

Unless, of course, you're making a rarebit.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, now that's Worcestershire sauce territory...
> 
> Unless, of course, you're making a rarebit.


Worcestershire Sauce AND Colman's powder.


----------



## Gunk (16 Dec 2020)

Colman’s is horrible. Dijon is so much better


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Colman’s is horrible. Dijon is so much better



For sandwiches and sausages, I can't disagree. But some Dijon can be quite hot, so it's a case of try and see.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Colman’s is horrible. Dijon is so much better


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

CycleChat - The Mustard Wars


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> CycleChat - The Mustard Wars



I'm not usually conciliatory, but I like both English and the milder grainy French mustard.

As @Reynard has said, it all depends on the application.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Into town early yesterday, to hopefully miss the crowds, fancied a snack mid morning, popped into MacDonalds for a sausage bacon and egg McMuffin and a couple of hash browns.
> Tea later that day cooked a 12oz sirloin (cut in half, enough for both of us), 2 packs of stir fry, some egg noodles and a couple packs of stir fry sauce.
> 
> McDonalds cost for a snack, £9.95 iirc.
> ...



You could get a healthy kebab from the take away van for a lot less than that !


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm not usually conciliatory, but I like both English and the milder grainy French mustard.
> 
> As @Reynard has said, it all depends on the application.



Speaking of which, I've just loaded the crock pot with a beef casserole. With a generous dollop of wholegrain mustard included. 

Supper is at 8


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of which, I've just loaded the crock pot with a beef casserole. With a generous dollop of wholegrain mustard included.
> 
> Supper is at 8



Sounds good to me on a chilly December evening.

Whenever Colman's English mustard is mentioned, I'm reminded of the old observation they must be the only food company to have made a fortune out of what was left on the side of the plate.


----------



## Tribansman (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of which, I've just loaded the crock pot with a beef casserole. With a generous dollop of wholegrain mustard included.
> 
> Supper is at 8



Cooking mustard takes away its pungency, so if you like its heat, add right at the end of cooking. 

Wholegrain is less about the heat though so less affected than Dijon or English


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Sounds good to me on a chilly December evening.
> 
> Whenever Colman's English mustard is mentioned, I'm reminded of the old observation they must be the only food company to have made a fortune out of what was left on the side of the plate.


And perhaps the maker of Richmond sausages? 
(or most sausages to be fair)


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> And perhaps the maker of Richmond sausages?
> (or most sausages to be fair)



Richmond sausages are only good for the dripping they produce when being cooked. 

There are really good sausages out there, but like a lot of things, one has to look around. I actually rather like the gluten free ones, as they're almost pure pork - they use rice starch as the binder.

Low fat sausages? Forget it, they're ghastly...


----------



## stephec (17 Dec 2020)

When it comes to sausages I've just discovered a company called Thesausageman, an importer of German food.

I'm usually over there at least once a year and love a bit of bratwurst, frankfurter, and schnitzel .


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Errrr, excuse me. English mustard.



I recall you putting this forward a couple of years ago so I guess you're steadfast in your opinion. I respect that. I have had it before but first choice is a good brown sauce. 

Both can be dispensed with the application of slight pressure on the containing vessel.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I recall you putting this forward a couple of years ago so I guess you're steadfast in your opinion. I respect that. I have had it before but first choice is a good brown sauce.
> 
> Both can be dispensed with the application of slight pressure on the containing vessel.
> 
> ...


The horror.....the horror.....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I recall you putting this forward a couple of years ago so I guess you're steadfast in your opinion. I respect that. I have had it before but first choice is a good brown sauce.
> 
> Both can be dispensed with the application of slight pressure on the containing vessel.
> 
> ...




Give me recyclable glass bottles anyday.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2020)

English mustard on a tuna/mayo salad sandwich....bliss.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> When it comes to sausages I've just discovered a company called Thesausageman, an importer of German food.
> 
> I'm usually over there at least once a year and love a bit of bratwurst, frankfurter, and schnitzel .


A word of advice......leave the senf in its home country.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Dec 2020)

I'm with @Salty seadog on this, brown sauce!


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Give me recyclable glass bottles anyday.



I'm just pushing his buttons


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2020)

Its going off topic (but it's my thread hehe)...i like English Mustard, generally only in a beef or ham sandwich.
A few months ago i brought a sauage and mustard roll out of a vending machine, but it had French wholegrain mustard in it, never had it before...how bad can it be ?

  Fark me, it near made me spit it out. I scraped every ounce of the stuff out of the roll, still couldnt stand it, chucked the whole lot in the bin.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2021)

Had a chippy tea last night... fish: £4.65 and chips: £2.30 = £6.95.

I remember when a bag of chips was 19p... but I also remember a chippy tea being a special treat we only had once or twice a year, probably because even then, a chippy tea for a family of five was a fair whack.


----------



## PK99 (22 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Had a chippy tea last night... fish: £4.65 and chips: £2.30 = £6.95.
> 
> I remember when a bag of chips was 19p... but I also remember a chippy tea being a special treat we only had once or twice a year, probably because even then, a chippy tea for a family of five was a fair whack.



When a bag of chips was 19p, how much was a pint of beer?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2021)

PK99 said:


> When a bag of chips was 19p, how much was a pint of beer?


no idea... i was about 11


----------



## Lozz360 (22 Jan 2021)

HLaB said:


> The last time I had a 'meal' in McD's was when I was at school (circa 28 + years ago, that makes me feel old) Happy Meals were £1.99. I just googled them and they are now £2.79. *A d@mmed lies and percentage increase of 29%*
> 
> I know I've been in once at least since one boxing day club run and that was the only coffee shop open.


It's only an annual increase of about 1.2% compounded for 28-years!


----------



## PK99 (22 Jan 2021)

HLaB said:


> The last time I had a 'meal' in McD's was when I was at school (circa 28 + years ago, that makes me feel old) Happy Meals were £1.99. I just googled them and they are now £2.79. A d@mmed lies and percentage increase of 29%
> 
> I know I've been in once at least since one boxing day club run and that was the only coffee shop open.



28 year ago, 1992. The price of a pint was £1.29
ie a Happy Meal was equivalent to about a pint and a half

Now. The price of a pint is £3.79
ie a Happy meal is equivalent to 0.73 pints

https://www.ons.gov.uk/economy/inflationandpriceindices/timeseries/czms/mm23

Inflation since 1992 is 100%
Your Happy meal should now cost £3.98
https://www.in2013dollars.com/uk/inflation/1992


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jan 2021)

I don't use any of the fast food chain partly the food looks unappealing and mainly for the huge environmental impact they are responsible for.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Jan 2021)

Most of the so-called 'fast food' places aren't that fast either... making us wait around for a good ten minutes for a burger.

This is fast food. You ask for it, Bill stacks it, you eats it


----------



## gbb (23 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Had a chippy tea last night... fish: £4.65 and chips: £2.30 = £6.95.
> 
> I remember when a bag of chips was 19p... but I also remember a chippy tea being a special treat we only had once or twice a year, probably because even then, a chippy tea for a family of five was a fair whack.


I remember going to the chipshop in the late 1960s...a bag of chips was 6d or 2.5p


----------



## NeverFromConcentrate (6 Feb 2021)

I haven’t set foot in a McDonalds since 1992. But if a nutritious well cooked meal out costs less than a tenner these days I wonder about ingredient quality and working conditions...


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2021)

NeverFromConcentrate said:


> I haven’t set foot in a McDonalds since 1992. But if a nutritious well cooked meal out costs less than a tenner these days I wonder about ingredient quality and working conditions...


Jeez. give me a tenner and I'll cook you a dinner that'l be delicious and feed at least 6 people, in fact I could probably do it for a fiver.


----------



## PK99 (8 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez. give me a tenner and I'll cook you a dinner that'l be delicious and feed at least 6 people, in fact I could probably do it for a fiver.



Input cost of food is small and is swamped by Labour cost and overheads.


----------



## NeverFromConcentrate (8 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez. give me a tenner and I'll cook you a dinner that'l be delicious and feed at least 6 people, in fact I could probably do it for a fiver.


I think if you could open a restaurant where six adults eat for a tenner (and still make a profit) then you would not be short of business, at all!!!

At home I regularly eat for <1.66 per meal. We grow all our own veg and salad, have a sheep or two in the freezer and chickens for eggs etc, so personal consumption is really very cheap. But going out is another matter. Even the kings of fast food would find that price point difficult!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez. give me a tenner and I'll cook you a dinner that'l be delicious and feed at least 6 people, in fact I could probably do it for a fiver.



You and me both! 

Give me a tenner and I'll cook a three course meal for four people. And probably still have change. 

Probably soup, some kind of pasta dish or curry, and a fruit crumble or sponge pudding to finish with.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2021)

What time will it be ready and is there a veggie option.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> What time will it be ready and is there a veggie option.



I cook a fair bit of veggie food 

Sweet potato, parsnip and chick pea tikka masala is a house specialty. Served with pilau rice, mint & garlic raita and naan bread. All home made, of course.


----------



## PK99 (8 Feb 2021)

For a number of years we have run a Remembrance Day lunch in the local church hall. 3 courses plus cheese and a glass of wine.

Typical menu
Soup
Casserole e.g. boeuf bourgignon
Apple Crumble with custard
Cheese and biscuits
Coffee

£10 per head
60 dining
£200ish surplus to the British Legion.

How????
Free use of church hall and kitchens
Zero staff cost


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> For a number of years we have run a Remembrance Day lunch in the local church hall. 3 courses plus cheese and a glass of wine.
> 
> Typical menu
> Soup
> ...



And buying stuff in bulk, I'd imagine...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2021)

The small canteen at Durham Crown Court made a profit of a couple of hundred quid a week for the retired couple who ran it.

The food was cheap - £1 for a hot drink, £1.50 for a bacon roll - but the Court Service covered all the costs apart from ingredients.

Not that making a profit was the idea.

Once you get to know everyone crown courts are fun and interesting places, which the couple enjoyed being a part of.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Feb 2021)

I am amazed at the number of "essential journeys" being made to McD's. I walked up to the retail park two weeks ago (needed something from Wilko) and there was a queue to get into the queue for the drive-thru.

A co-worker drove 10 miles to get a burger yesterday, and his car blew a hose while he was there, necessitating a tow. Bet that took some explaining.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2021)

You’re allowed to travel to buy food, whatever your opinion of McDonalds etc


----------

